# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Kuran Araştırmaları Grubu

## anau

http://www.youtube.com/user/kuranarastirmagrubu/videos

----------

